# Westerwaldsteig ?



## H.J. (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zum Westerwaldsteig,

hat jemand die Tour schon einmal gefahren? Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, kann man das mit einem Hardtail fahren?

Gesamtanstieg 5.382 Meter, ich wollte das in drei Etappen fahren.

Westerwaldsteig: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oeikcxkczjfnwjwv

Danke für die Rückinfo

Heiner


----------



## La_Pierre (18. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Bin von Herborn bis Hachenburg, bisher in zwei Etappen Die Etappe Herborn bis Westerburg sogar schon zwei mal. Der Westerwaldsteig fährt sich teils nicht sonderlich gut, da er oft über sehr weichen Untergrund verläuft. Viele weiche Wiesen und Rindenmulch, sowie Zentimeterdicke Tannennadelbetten rauben dir auf Dauer den Verstand. Kann aber auch an den 2.2er Reifen liegen. Ich fand es einen Kraftfresser, will den Steig aber noch zu Ende fahren. Vllt im Juni. Jetzt geht es ja in die schöne Kroppacher Schweiz;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.J. (19. Mai 2010)

danke, vielleicht gibt es noch andere Erfahrungen. Bitte um Rückinfo, ich wollte im August die STrecke fahren, aber nur wenn es fahrbar ist und nicht zur Quälerei wird. 

Heiner


----------



## La_Pierre (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Also ich habe am Donnerstag eine weitere Etappe des WW-Steiges gefahren. Es ging 110 km und 2422 Höhenmeter über Wurzeltrails, Schlammlöcher, Schotterpisten und Wiesenwege von Hachenburg nach Strauscheid (bei Neustadt/Wied). Die Kulisse war traumhaft. Durch die Kroppacher Schweiz musste ich großteils tragen, sodass ich mein Tagesziel Bad Hönningen leider nicht erreicht habe. Die restlichen paar Kilometer mache ich demnächst noch, dann habe ich ihn komplett.
Meine Empfehlung für die Tour: 2.4er Stollenreifen, 140 mm Federweg, Mountainbikestiefel. Mein Lapierre X-Control 410 hatte oft alle Hände voll zu tun. Aber man schafft es auch als CC-er.
Hier och ein paar Bilder:


----------



## La_Pierre (5. Juni 2010)

noch ein paar...


----------



## La_Pierre (5. Juni 2010)

... und die Letzten !


----------



## H.J. (5. Juni 2010)

Coole Bilder, danke ich freue mich schon drauf

Heiner


----------



## La_Pierre (5. Juni 2010)

Alles klar.

Plane je nach Kondition drei bis vier Etappen. Und nimm dein GPS mit, denn ich habe mich einige Male verfahren, weil der Steig keine 200 m am Stück den selben Weg verwendet. Immer aufmerksam sein und Haken schlagen .

Wünsch dir "Zuch uff der Kett". Warte auf deine Bilder. Hui Wäller!


----------



## Tof_ausmWald (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe den Westerwaldsteig in drei Etappen gefahren; Herborn-Bad Marienberg-Altenkirchen-Bad Hönningen. Muss mich La Pierre anschließen; die Strecke führt zu weiten Teilen über weiche Oberflächen; insb. offene Grasflächen, was nicht nur Power und Motivation frisst, sondern auch einfach nicht wirklich spannend zu fahren ist und grade bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung Probleme machen kann (bin bei 35°C knapp an  nem Hitzeschlag  vorbei). Aber keine Sorge, spassige Trails gab´s auch auf jeder Etappe  Man kann -entsprechend Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt- fast alles fahren, bei Nässe wird´s jedoch problematisch. Den Teil, der durch den rheinischen Westerwald läuft, fand ich am besten, da fahrerisch am interessantesten und auch schön im Wald. Zu bemerken wäre noch die ausgesprochen gute Infrastruktur; da man oft durch bewohnte Gebiete fährt gibt es jede Menge  Einkehrmöglichkeiten und Supermärkte wo man sich versorgen kann. Das ist für Langstreckenwanderwege keine Selbstverständlichkeit, sollte man auch nutzen um Gewicht zu sparen.
Unterm Strich war es eine konditionelle Herausforderung, die ich im Nachgang nicht missen möchte, obwohl ich ihn nicht nochmal in kompletter Länge fahren würde. 

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren! 

p.s. Probleme mit Wanderern gab´s übrigens keine.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2010)

Westerwaldsteig? Hat mir gut gefallen. Wollte ihn dummerweise am heißesten Wochenende des Jahres fahren, deshalb nach zwei Etappen übers Siegtal abgekürzt, keinen Bock auf eine dritte Hitzeschlacht.

Kleiner Bericht mit Fotos hier


----------



## H.J. (16. Juli 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Westerwaldsteig? Hat mir gut gefallen. Wollte ihn dummerweise am heißesten Wochenende des Jahres fahren, deshalb nach zwei Etappen übers Siegtal abgekürzt, keinen Bock auf eine dritte Hitzeschlacht.
> 
> Kleiner Bericht mit Fotos hier




colle Bilder, danke für die Infos

Es geht also doch ganz gut mit einem Hardtail, oder?

Gruß Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2010)

Türlich, aber ich hatte mit meinem gelben Monster etwas mehr Spaß da mehr Federweg.


----------



## Manfred (1. August 2010)

Bin Freitag von Bad Hönninge bis Neustadt gefahren. Ganz schön anstrengend. Nach 27 Km schon die 1000hm voll, Soviel bin ich schon seit langen nicht mehr im kleinsten Kettenblatt gefahren. War aber richtig interesant. werde bestimmt noch mehr fahren, aber der komplette Steig in zwei Tagen bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Wienando (29. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben am letzten WoEnde (20-22.08 - mit 2 Mann) den Westerwaldsteig gefahren.
Das ganze haben wir in 3 Etappen durchgezogen (2 Tage sind für meine Begriffe auf keinen Fall zu schaffen). Start war in Herborn und am ersten Tag gings bis nach Linden (kurz nach dem Dreifelder Weiher). Am zweiten Tag dann weiter bis Weyerbusch und am dritten Tag bis zum Ende nach Bad Hönningen.
Ich kann mich Tof ausmWald nur anschließen. Super Trails aber auch viele kraftraubende Wiesen. Wir hatten das Ganze letztes Jahr schon mal versucht, da hatte es allerdings 3 Tage dauergeregnet. Wenn die ganze Strecke dann unter Wasser steht, zieht´s einem die Kraft nur so aus den Beinen. Deshalb sind wir letztes Jahr auch nur bis Horhausen gekommen...

Ich kanns nur so zusammenfassen:
Die Sache ist bei gutem Wetter super, auf jeder Etappe gibt´s wirklich gute Ecken. Die Beschilderung ist von vorne bis hinten Astrein, wir haben keine Karte gebraucht (wir hatten nur dieses kleine Heftchen mit Erklärungen zu den einzelnen Etappen dabei). Allerdings sollte man einigermaßen Fit sein, wir waren jeden Abend bis ca. 8 Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## H.J. (29. August 2010)

Wienando schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben am letzten WoEnde (20-22.08 - mit 2 Mann) den Westerwaldsteig gefahren.
> Das ganze haben wir in 3 Etappen durchgezogen (2 Tage sind für meine Begriffe auf keinen Fall zu schaffen). Start war in Herborn und am ersten Tag gings bis nach Linden (kurz nach dem Dreifelder Weiher). Am zweiten Tag dann weiter bis Weyerbusch und am dritten Tag bis zum Ende nach Bad Hönningen.
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

wir sind heute Abend zurückgekommen, auch drei Etappen, hammerhart bei dem Sauwetter. Nie lagen Leid und Freud so eng beieinander. 

Der erste Tag war schon der Hit, bei Regen und kaltem Wind (Jacke an Jacke aus) bis hoch auf 700 hm durch feuchte Wiesen und Wurzeltrails. 
Alles war wie auf Klebeband, Abend vier Bier und dann tot ins Bett. Trotzdem ein super Erlebnis, wir sind mit 5 Leuten gestartet und hatten zwei Totalausfälle (Freilauf und Schaltgriff). 
Am zweiten Tag bis zum "Ende der Welt", die bikes gezogen und geschleppt ... wieder Regen und Kälte. Am dritten Tag kurz vor Bad Hönnigen noch einmal ganz hinauf, jetzt liege ich auf dem Sofa und bin immer noch total erledigt. 
Wer sich quälen will muß das machen. 

Gruß Heiner


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier meine Bilder zum Westerwaldsteig. Tolle Tour bei miesem Wetter...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdFSmsFuvrE"]YouTube- Von Herborn nach Bad HÃ¶nningen - Westerwaldsteig 2010[/nomedia] 

Grüße

Klaus


----------

